# The Baileigh Industrial "if it fits in a box" Woodworking Contest, Win $1,600 !!!!!!



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

*The Baileigh Industrial "if it fits in a box" Woodworking Contest, Win $1,600 !!!!!!*









​ 

Join this fun giveaway, all you have to do is post an entry!
Please read and understand the rules before posting​ 















 

*Welcome to the Baileigh Industrial Woodworking:*​ 
*"If it fits in a box*
*win $1,600 bucks !!"*​ 
*contest and machinery giveaway!*​ 
Baileigh has a complete line of wood working machinery.
Whether you’re building the interior of an award winning yacht,
manufacturing high end cabinetry, or creating that art piece in your
hobby shop, Baileigh has you covered.​ 
Right now we are offering free shipping on any of our wood
products to anywhere in the lower 48. Please take a moment to
browse our website and check out our entire line of machinery.​ 
http://wood.baileighindustrial.com/​ 
If you would like a catalog, a quote, or would like to talk to one our
woodworking experts, please call or email.​ 
[email protected] or 920-684-4990.​ 









​ 

Your friends here at Baileigh Industrial Woodworking are giving the
Woodworking Talk crowd a chance to win $1,600 in Baileigh
bucks to be spent on anything on our website. We will also include
free shipping, a giant Baileigh banner for your shop, hats, stickers
and free wood machinery training by our staff of wood experts.​ 
*The Contest:*​ 
The rules are simple, impress us and the rest of the forum by
building something interesting out of wood that will fit in an 18” x 18” x 18” box
All entries must have a name
Contestants must demonstrate the item will be no bigger than 18” x 18” x 18”
All woodworking techniques are welcome
All entries must be well documented with pictures and / or videos to prove authenticity
Reproductions are OK as long as they are built by the constant
Enter the contest by posting your entry or link to your entry in this thread
We like pictures, videos, and cool stuff like that; teach us all what you did and how to build your project
Remember this is a woodworking contest, please keep the entries mostly wood if you can
Hinges, knobs and accessories are OK
Have some fun and BE CREATIVE with your entry​ 
*Please remember that this is a contest….*​ 
*STAND OUT FROM THE REST!* ​ 
Should you win, we are going to need photos, testimonials,
a couple You Tube videos, and woodworking build threads started
showing just how incredible your new Baileigh machine really is.
This would be used both here on Woodworkingtalk.com and also on the
Baileigh Industrial websites here, in the UK, Germany and Australia.
International, baby! In a way you will become the next “celebrity
spokesperson” for Baileigh.​ 
*The Rules:*​ 
The contests runs from 4-1-13 to 5-1-2013
Entries close at 12:00pm CST (high noon!) on 5-1-2013
The Baileigh woodworking team will pick the finalists
A poll will be started on the forum and will run for 1 week
The winner will be picked by the members of this forum
Winners will be notified in this thread and will have one (1) week
to respond and accept their prize. Should the chosen winner not
claim their prize, 2nd place winner will be chosen, and so on until
the prize is claimed.​ 
If anyone has any questions regarding this contest please let us
know by asking them in this thread, sending a pm, or contacting us
direct through our website.​ 

*Thank you all and good luck!*​


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

So I am thinking the project will come back to the original owner/builder?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

GROOVY said:


> So I am thinking the project will come back to the original owner/builder?


No need to send the entry anywhere, just post up good pictures so everyone can vote on your entry


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to ask...........is this contest open to Canadian woodworkers, or is it confined to the lower 48? If it is open to Canadian woodworkers, how would shipping work?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I have to ask...........is this contest open to Canadian woodworkers, or is it confined to the lower 48? If it is open to Canadian woodworkers, how would shipping work?


Anyone can enter! We just have $1,600 to play with, so some of that would probably have to go towards shipping.

Enter away Canadians!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Perhaps I'm just too old these days, but this is not the place to post build threads. Build threads are normally posted in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section. You do what you want, but as for me, I plan to follow established protocols and will be posting any build threads that I make in their proper place.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> Perhaps I'm just too old these days, but this is not the place to post build threads. Build threads are normally posted in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section. You do what you want, but as for me, I plan to follow established protocols and will be posting any build threads that I make in their proper place.


Just post a link back in this thread of your build.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Just post a link back in this thread of your build.


Sound great, otherwise this thread would get scrambled with random pics and build steps.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think we'll see some great entries! Should be fun.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

This should make for an exciting month, a big THANK YOU for the opportunity. No losers in contests like this, you may not win but you'll challenge yourself in the shop and end up with something cool at the end that's hand made by somebody you're likely fond of.

I've already started the planning stages for my entry!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

bigben said:


> This should make for an exciting month, a big THANK YOU for the opportunity. No losers in contests like this, you may not win but you'll challenge yourself in the shop and end up with something cool at the end that's hand made by somebody you're likely fond of.
> 
> I've already started the planning stages for my entry!


 
Any hints?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I all ready have what i am making planed out and getting everything cleaned up and put away so i will be ready to start on the first. I have got a realy nice board of cherry ththat i have been saving and this may be the perfect project for it


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Woodworkingkid said:


> I all ready have what i am making planed out and getting everything cleaned up and put away so i will be ready to start on the first. I have got a realy nice board of cherry ththat i have been saving and this may be the perfect project for it


 
Give us a hint!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Without giving to much away it is going to be a realy nice box with either splines or dovetails but with a twist to the design. I


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Without giving to much away it is going to be a realy nice box with either splines or dovetails but with a twist to the design. I


A twist huh? :thumbsup:

Well good luck to you!


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Just like to point out to anyone interested that 18" cubed, without any magic folding or disassembling is big enough for a seat (and possibly the back to attach to it) or a stack of nesting tables. Think of any way to stack or telescope and you can get to dinner table or desk height without doubling the 18". I give my students a similar challenge each year, and it is pretty amazing what can be created to fit in a box. Ikea could learn a few things from my students. If anything is a real challenge here, it is that the box is a cube (same dimensions on all sides). Nothing in the rules mentions your design has to FILL the box though. I might spend my vote on the project that uses the greatest percentage of interior volume. Have fun most of all. 

4D


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Any hints?


It's fairly small, will be made of maple and walnut, and will have over 50 moving parts - that is if I can pull it off... 

Construction should be as simple as rebuilding a transmission.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

My imagination has temporarily left me I can't figure out what to build.


----------



## SkinsKaos (Jan 28, 2013)

It's times like this that I wish I had started woodworking sooner in life and wasn't such a newbie at this point.

Good luck to everyone and I'll be watching to see what comes of this contest, It's going to be fun, I know that much.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Contestants must demonstrate the item will be no bigger than 18” x 18” x 18”

Assembled, or will it qualify if it fits in the box before assembly?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Contestants must demonstrate the item will be no bigger than 18” x 18” x 18”
> 
> Assembled, or will it qualify if it fits in the box before assembly?


anything goes as long as it fits in the box. Assembled or disassembled.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

bigben said:


> It's fairly small, will be made of maple and walnut, and will have over 50 moving parts - that is if I can pull it off...
> 
> Construction should be as simple as rebuilding a transmission.


 
:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> My imagination has temporarily left me I can't figure out what to build.


Well let this motivate your imagination.....


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok I figured it out here is a hint it will have four removable oarts and two fixed parts and the hint is spade. Oh and it will also have four different wood burnings or inlays haven't decided wich yet


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Ok I figured it out here is a hint it will have four removable oarts and two fixed parts and the hint is spade. Oh and it will also have four different wood burnings or inlays haven't decided wich yet


 
I thinka nice "Baileigh" inlay would score well with the judges :icon_smile:



......just sayin'












.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Baileigh Inc said:


> I thinka nice "Baileigh" inlay would score well with the judges :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought the judges were the forum members? :blink:

Just messing with you...


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> I thought the judges were the forum members? :blink:
> 
> Just messing with you...


 
Read rule # 3


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> I thinka nice "Baileigh" inlay would score well with the judges :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I had thought about it :thumbsup:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

3 more days


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Great weekend to work on your entries :thumbsup:


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Great weekend to work on your entries :thumbsup:


Tisk tisk! not until April 1 :laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

So I have a question should we begin the build thread as soon as we start or just document it well and then post the thread when completed?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

bigben said:


> Tisk tisk! not until April 1 :laughing:


You can start anytime, just don't post a final entry till after the 1st.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> So I have a question should we begin the build thread as soon as we start or just document it well and then post the thread when completed?


 
I would just take a bunch of pics and movies as you go along. Document the entire process and the post them all at once in one big entry when you submit yours.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

starts tomorrow!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Let's get this started!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Guys, I'm not in charge of anything or anyone around here except myself. However, for all those who are planning to enter the contest, allow me to suggest that all projects be posted to the Project Showcase area with a link to that thread posted here in this one. Call your build something like "insert you project name here" build for Baileigh contest

This will prevent the General Discussion area from being overwhelmed with build threads or even worse, turning this thread into a mixed up mess of projects.

As most here know, this site is very different than the Lumberjocks site. We do not have individual blog areas like it is over there. So if everyone starts posting their build threads in this area, or worse yet to this thread, I'm sure you can all see how that would become a huge nightmare very fast.

Just a thought for you all to consider, (he said as he stepped off his soap box).


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Good call Johnnie


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I have to ask...........is this contest open to Canadian woodworkers,


Only of you surrender to the USA and become a territory where beer is brewed. Bring all your La Fin Du Monde to the surrender ceremony.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree with Johnnie, seems like submissions in this thread should be limited to a single post linking to a build thread, that post could have limited pictures and video? As long as they are limited to the single post to submit the project. 

I've finished my design and construction starts tonight, probably won't post build thread until its complete, hush hush and all.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

bigben said:


> I agree with Johnnie, seems like submissions in this thread should be limited to a single post linking to a build thread, that post could have limited pictures and video? As long as they are limited to the single post to submit the project.
> 
> I've finished my design and construction starts tonight, probably won't post build thread until its complete, hush hush and all.


 
:thumbsup: C'mon....no hush hush....give us a hint...just a little one.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

C'mon guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I just got done with one epic build about 2AM this morning. So that means I can start on this one this weekend.

Count me in, baby. Count me in!

And another huge thank you to Baileigh for their interest and support of this forum. It means a lot to me, as a member who appreciates the hell out of this site and the interaction and camaraderie of its participating members. And thank you for offering such a great opportunity and valuable prize package!


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I just got done with one epic build about 2AM this morning. So that means I can start on this one this weekend.
> 
> Count me in, baby. Count me in!
> 
> And another huge thank you to Baileigh for their interest and support of this forum. It means a lot to me, as a member who appreciates the hell out of this site and the interaction and camaraderie of its participating members. And thank you for offering such a great opportunity and valuable prize package!


Steve, you sure you're not to exhausted from the last build? May want to sit this one out, you're health is important and all, need your rest?
:smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

bigben said:


> Steve, you sure you're not to exhausted from the last build? May want to sit this one out, you're health is important and all, need your rest?
> :smile:


+1 Steve, really you are simply too important to us. I agree. For your health you should sit this one out. :yes: :shifty: :whistling2:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> +1 Steve, really you are simply too important to us. I agree. For your health you should sit this one out. :yes: :shifty: :whistling2:



Yeah man. That was an epic build, are you sure you want in? And I'll come out and say it all the rest of us want to win too.
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, I hear you guys! Is that fear I smell? Hehe... :laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL! All these grown men afraid of some "already worn out from the last project" guy. :laughing: What the heck, a little friendly competition between friends is often good for the soul.

(psst... I think if you fold that Frosty thingie the right way, it will fit into the correct sized box to qualify for the contest.)


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Heck, Steve can just roll up his Frosty the Snowman 2x4, stick it in an 18” box and he'll win hands down:laughing:


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I just got done with one epic build about 2AM this morning. So that means I can start on this one this weekend.
> 
> Count me in, baby. Count me in!
> 
> And another huge thank you to Baileigh for their interest and support of this forum. It means a lot to me, as a member who appreciates the hell out of this site and the interaction and camaraderie of its participating members. And thank you for offering such a great opportunity and valuable prize package!


From what I've seen I think I'll stick to my honey do list. And yes after your awesome 2x4 I fear you


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> (psst... I think if you fold that Frosty thingie the right way, it will fit into the correct sized box to qualify for the contest.)





tcleve4911 said:


> Heck, Steve can just roll up his Frosty the Snowman 2x4, stick it in an 18” box and he'll win hands down:laughing:


 What are you doing?!!!  Why don't you just write him the check! :wallbash:


:laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

how many players do we have so far?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

> Heck, Steve can just roll up his Frosty the Snowman 2x4, stick it in an 18” box and he'll win hands down:laughing:


Wouldn't count, he started it before 4/1. :no:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Alright guys. Thanks for giving me such a big head that now I can't even get into my shop to start ov this project. But this is a whole new deal, new project, and it'll be judged on its own merits. There are many woodworkers here who I can think of who have a better chance at winning this contest than I do.

Let's focus on the present and each try our best to make great contest entries and may the best chain carver win! I kid, I kid. :laughing: Seriously though, let's keep this all in perspective. There is way too much talent here to pretend that I have any kind of leg up on the situation. And, honestly, it's not the place to be praising any work I may have done elsewhere. 

In reality, I am the one in fear. I foresee some very tough competition that will probably far outshine the project I have in mind. Good luck to everyone. In the end, we'll all have a new project to be proud of. And that alone is worth the effort.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That's the spirit Steve. Make the others think they have a snowball's chance against you. 

I'm starting a new project in the next day or two, and while I have no delusions about winning anything or even getting it finished within the time period, I'll play. I was planning on doing a build thread on it even before this whole contest thing came up and it will give me an excuse to play with my new video camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

Oops


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> That's the spirit Steve. Make the others think they have a snowball's chance against you.
> 
> I'm starting a new project in the next day or two, and while I have no delusions about winning anything or even getting it finished within the time period, I'll play. I was planning on doing a build thread on it even before this whole contest thing came up and it will give me an excuse to play with my new video camera. :thumbsup:



Lol love the spirit though


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do we have to declare our particpation?*



Baileigh Inc said:


> how many players do we have so far?


If Bill Wyko, John Lucas, WillemJM, Kenbo, buggyman and Lola Ranch are in ... I'm out..... what's the point? well, maybe? I'm gonna lurk for a while until I decide what to make. :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> If Bill Wyko, John Lucas, WillemJM, Kenbo, buggyman and Lola Ranch are in ... I'm out..... what's the point? well, maybe? I'm gonna lurk for a while until I decide what to make. :blink:


Maybe you'll be the only entrant...would you like that? I haven't decided on what to make yet. But, you can bet what ever it is it won't have biscuits or pocket screws.:laughing::laughing:









 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> If Bill Wyko, John Lucas, WillemJM, Kenbo, buggyman and Lola Ranch are in ... I'm out..... what's the point? well, maybe? I'm gonna lurk for a while until I decide what to make. :blink:


Aw man, you shouldn't base your decision whether to try or not upon who else is participating. There are no guarantees.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*since I can't match their skills ...*



Chaincarver Steve said:


> Aw man, you shouldn't base your decision whether to try or not upon who else is participating. There are no guarantees.


maybe I can win on originality....:laughing: .... fits in an 18" cube and made from one piece of wood? :blink:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Aw man, you shouldn't base your decision whether to try or not upon who else is participating. There are no guarantees.


Exactly bud its all about the fun of the build the $$$ is just an added bonus I was just jkin with Steve even though his and others on this forum talents far exceed mine I'm still entering


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Competing against those that are more skilled than you can only result in you stepping up your game!

I don't think I'll win but this is a great excuse to try something new and challenging. 

I did a mock up of my project last night, it was a complete failure and I whacked it with a hammer in frustration - but I'm excited to try again and make it work. Hopefully I can make it work before the end of April. :smile:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

So I guess I will start.... fits in a box box... in showcase


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I always say what I mean *I&*(^@*



woodnthings said:


> If Bill Wyko, John Lucas, WillemJM, Kenbo, buggyman and Lola Ranch are in ... I'm out..... what's the point? well, maybe? I'm gonna lurk for a while until I decide what to make. :blink:


I don't always mean what I say...:blink: Sometimes I say something to see what others will say. Other times I mean to say something and either forget what it was or it comes out meaningless. The less I say, the more meaningful it is to me. see what I mean? :blink:

BTW, have you seen some of those guys' ^ work? ... :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I don't always mean what I say...:blink: Sometimes I say something to see what others will say. Other times I mean to say something and either forget what it was or it comes out meaningless. The less I say, the more meaningful it is to me. see what I mean? :blink:
> 
> BTW, have you seen some of those guys' ^ work? ... :thumbsup: :yes:


So basically you're saying that your posts are homeopathic: The more dilute they are the more profound and effective the result? Dude, that's deep!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep*

The more I read my own posts, the more I agree with myself. Unfortunately there is not a "Thanks" button for your own posts...:blink:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> i don't always mean what i say...:blink: Sometimes i say something to see what others will say. Other times i mean to say something and either forget what it was or it comes out meaningless. The less i say, the more meaningful it is to me. See what i mean? :blink:
> 
> Btw, have you seen some of those guys' ^ work? ... :thumbsup: :yes:


........
Huh?
........


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Let's see some entries!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Got some work done this weekend but haven't had a chance to post. Will try to get something up today or tomorrow.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see how this ends.:smile:

I'm out, there is the real job and booked out with part time furniture jobs until November.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Got some work done this weekend but haven't had a chance to post. Will try to get something up today or tomorrow.


 
C'mon, give us a hint :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've started milling*

Chainsawing the log into 8" sections/cookies and those into halves:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Let's see some entries!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

No posted pictures yet but I have officially started on mine. I'll get pictures up as soon as I get the first few parts completed. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fits-18-cube-challenge-accepted-my-build-50589/#post465908


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

C'mon, plenty of time left!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have started mine, and will probably post some pics tonight. I'm sure I don't have a chance, but I was making this for my wife for a birthday present anyway. Her birthday is April 26th, so I hope to have it done in time.

Edit: Here is a link to my build thread.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I finally got started on mine yesterday and am working on the first post. For now, here is a hint.











Look for a link here soon.

As promised, The link...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/special-case-my-18x18x18-entry-50721/#post467270

Enjoy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I goofed.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Keep er' goin' guys. Plenty of time left!


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Finally got my prototype working, yes 'working'. Mine will be a very dynamic piece of wood if I can actually pull it off.... Here's my thread:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/maple-strandbeest-rhino-baileigh-contest-entry-50767/#post467668


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Very cool!!!


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

*Zoe's Box ( my entry)*

The link with some build process
http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/zydaco/library/The Shop/A box?sort=3&page=1

Here is a little teaser








the link to more build process
http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/z.../A box/making the heart drawers?sort=3&page=1

the link to more of them
http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/zydaco/library/The Shop/more boxes?sort=3&page=1


The story:
I make boxes for the little girls ( grand daughters). I had in mind to make a box that was all about hearts for one little girl She's a real girlie girl and likes hearts. I'm also frequently going on about the elephants to torture her. Ther's pink elephants and blue elephants elephants under the table and chairs and elephants all over the place. She tells me to stop it when she's had enough and of course that leads to more elephants. So I put one in her box. The intent was that some day after I'm gone and she's all grown up she'll open that drawer #7 and think of me. 









The heart drawer pull openings are intended to allow her to pull the drawer completely out and hold with one hand while inspecting the contents.

So that all led to the box. But then before I presented it I showed it to her mother and my wife. In unison they demanded that I not give it to her unless I had another for her sister. 
I had planned an entirely different one for her sister. But they wouldn't have any of it. Si I made one for each of the wimmin-folk in the family. 


The wood for the boxes was harvested by me on my property. I took some 150 year old Siberian Elms down and saved it for good lumber. 

The finish on Zoe's box is BLO with a Shellac Wash and Enduro PreCat 181 top coat - brushed. The others did not get the BLO and shellac. 

And finally, A link to some of the lumbering process
http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/zydaco/library/The Shop/Lumber?sort=3&page=1
There's some maple being cut up in there too.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet, Cliff! I'll check out your threads later on but I had to comment when I saw this. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to thank Baleigh for this "competition." I know I have seen a few guys now, attempt to challenge themselves, by trying new things. I know I am, and it feels good that I am getting that sense of accomplishment.

Thank you for taking an active part in this forum, even as a paid sponsor. :thumbsup: Its too bad others wouldn't do the same (expcept Ford (whoever that was)).


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Cliff, that is really lovely. Wonderful presents that will be enjoyed for a long, long time.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Plenty of time left guys!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Add me to the list!!*

Here is the link to my entry, I hope you all enjoy!!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-challenge-build-50848/


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Cliff said:


> The link with some build process
> http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/zydaco/library/The Shop/A box?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Here is a little teaser
> ...


Holy cow! :icon_smile:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is our first contest winner on lumberjocks.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lstE6kDpILs 

She won $1,600 and picked up a nice table saw.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Here is our first contest winner on lumberjocks.com
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lstE6kDpILs
> 
> She won $1,600 and picked up a nice table saw.


Awesome! I've love to see her project.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Awesome! I've love to see her project.


+1 to seeing the winning project at LumberJocks! 

I hope she puts some shoes on when she is actually putting it together :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Here is our first contest winner on lumberjocks.com
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lstE6kDpILs
> 
> She won $1,600 and picked up a nice table saw.


Way Cool.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

*Official Entry: "Mini Strandbeest Rhino"*

I posted the build thread a couple weeks back, but here's my official entry video - the entire process start to finish as well as the build in motion - as it was meant to be.






When I started out with this concept I joked in this thread it was about as complicated as rebuilding a transmission - turns out that was about right :icon_smile: 

The most complicated thing I've ever build by a long shot. This contest really pushed me to test my limits and I'm glad I did! Really happy with the results!

Build thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/maple-strandbeest-rhino-baileigh-contest-entry-50767/


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Well then I just do not know what to say, amazed ........... awestruck .... its a beast 
That's a start


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Holy effin crap Ben! I'm still trying to pick my jaw up off the floor. To say that's impressive would be a gross understatement. Amazing work!!!


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

bigben said:


> n - as it was meant to be.
> Baileigh Contest Entry - Mini Strandbeest Rhino - Maple & Walnut - YouTube


Sweet~!! 
I may have to give sumpin like that a go for the grand kids
What'd did ya drive it with?


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Cliff said:


> What'd did ya drive it with?


Just gravity, it's walking down a slight incline (which it says briefly in the video). It moves with a very light push, but I used a ramp to get my hand (or a string pulling) out of the shot.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Bigben,

Wow!. Now you'll have to make one large enough to give neighborhood kids a ride in. That would be impressive coming down the cul-de-sac. 

Any way to make a turn in it I'm wondering?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow Ben! That is just stunning! Super cool!


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

is there a link for the winning project, thx


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Bens the man!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Last weekend for entries!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I have started my project and will post the build but it has been such a struggle to get shop time I'm afraid I won't be able to enter. I am so impressed by the submissions so far. This has been a great motivator to get everyone to raise their game. I look forward to the photo finish! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

RJweb said:


> is there a link for the winning project, thx


Not until I get done with mine. :shifty:



Me so funny :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm in*

:boat: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-contest-woodnthings-entry-51174/#post472008


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

This is my build thread so far. I am basically done all I have left to do is install the lifters on the draws which will get done tomorrow because right now they are drying.
This is what I am making. The guy that I bought my table saw from gave me this magazine and I have thought that this would be fun to make for almost a year now and I finally have an excuse to make it.

I started with rough sawn 5/4 ash. It was 6 1/2 inches wide so I have to rip off 1/2 inches so I could joint it.



Then I face and edge jointed the 3 boards and planed one board down to 5/8 for the sides of the box.



I then ripped down the 5/8 board to 5 3/4 inches wide and cross cut the sides.



Then I mitered the ends and ran a groove for the bottom and the top in them.



For the top I resawed one of the ash boards and glued it together so it is book matched. 

My next step was to glue the box together.





I glued the box up with the top in place and then cut it of to get a good fit.


Next I used a jig on my router table and cut dovetails into the side ok the box and put walnut in.


I did another one in the top but I don't have a pic of that right now.

With the outside done it was time to get started on the draws.

I resawed the last piece of ash and planed it down to 3/8. I then ripped it all to size and cut a groove for the bottom.



My next step was cutting plywood for the bottoms.



To assemble the boxes I taped the miters when the pieces were layed out and rolled the sides up so I would get a really nice fit.





This is as far as I have gotten but tonight I plan on cutting the dovetail on the inside boxes and doing some serious sanding.

I don't yet know were I am going to get the hardware because the draws open like a tackle box 
Well I have got an update. Everything is complete except for installing the lifters on the draws hopefully tomorrow. I spent today drilling and grinding the lifters out of a steel bar.

I relised that I didn't show a picture of how I did the dovetails. This is the jig I used on the router table.

This is the cut out that I got


Then I just used my router table and did a piece to fit in there.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

This is what I ended up doing for the lifters. It was my first time doing any metal work and I enjoyed it and feel that it added a nice accent to my project that wouldn't of been gotten if I had just bought the lifters.


Then I cut it to a rough length and got this



Then it was to the grinder to clean them up and get them to the same length and then to filed them to clean them up.

And this is the outside all finished up. I am really pleased with how it turned out and even though I know I wont win I had a lot of fun with this contest.:smile:







Edit I just noticed that It looks kind of dust especial the back. After waxing the dust just wanted to cling. I will take a new pic tomorrow with it wiped down


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

c'mon guys!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, final day for submissions already! I could still glue up a Popsicle stick bird house.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

How many entries total? From the Project showcase it looks like a number of very strong entries!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Isn't tomorrow the final day? By noon?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Deadline is 5-1-13. 12:00 CST.

Man, you guy's almost sent me into a panic.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm working on it. With any luck, I'll be finished today. Maybe....


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice box WoodworkingKid, Very nice indeed. I really like your dovetail work.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)




----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Not sure if I was officially entered http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fits-box-box-50493/


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*And just in Case.... here is MY entry....*

My entry into the Baileigh fits in a 18 x 18 x 18 box......

Now, I need a drink (or 10).......:drink:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

*I made it!*

I hope to get better shots in the morning and a video to go with them, but just in case I get up too late.... here it is all done except for finishing and the velvet liner.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ugh... I've been busting my ass trying to get mine done. I was up until 3:30 last night working on it. Got I early today and worked the ENTIRE day today (Tues.) and was going to be able to just get done in time by staying up all night. Here it is, 5AM, and I'm held up by needing 4 screw of a certain size. I searched through all of my hardware and, sigh, whatever... I can't express how extremely disappointed and heartbroken I am right now. I was going to be able to complete it and have the finish applied in time. But now I have to put my tail between my legs and go to bed.

This seriously sucks. Man am I disappointed. :furious:


----------



## Contestant (Apr 14, 2013)

hate when that happens!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful job johnnie.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well you still have till noon Steve. 
Don't give up man!!!! You can do it. Wake up and get it going. 
Good luck.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, go for it Steve! Last 50 yards, you can do it!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope the entries are not spread out all over the forum. Might need your guys help in rounding up all the entries.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Sleep is over rated and unnecessary
.. make your own screws.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Baleigh - Thanks for making this contest happen. It is REALLY cool to watch all these woodworking geniuses compete and put their best foot forward. This entire month has had me glued to this forum watching the entries come to life.

Great work to all.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> I hope the entries are not spread out all over the forum. Might need your guys help in rounding up all the entries.


As far as I know they are all in the "Project Showcase" forum, here's what I see. In no particular order (actually the order they appear at this very moment in that list...)

thegrgyle: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-wifes-recipe-box-box-box-entry-build-50683/

johnnie52: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/special-case-my-18x18x18-entry-50721/

woodnthings: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-contest-woodnthings-entry-51174/

bigben: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/maple-strandbeest-rhino-baileigh-contest-entry-50767/

Chaincarver Steve: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fits-18-cube-challenge-accepted-my-build-50589/ (I refuse to believe he's out of this :yes

woodworkingkid: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-challeng-build-50861/

GROOVY: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fits-box-box-50493/

Hope I didn't miss anyone, but if I did please update this list!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

bigben said:


> As far as I know they are all in the "Project Showcase" forum, here's what I see. In no particular order (actually the order they appear at this very moment in that list...)
> 
> thegrgyle: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-wifes-recipe-box-box-box-entry-build-50683/
> 
> ...


 
Thank you man, saved me some major time


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Woodnthings Entry is here*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-contest-woodnthings-entry-51174/index2/#post472762 :smile:

I would like to say thanks for the Challenge to Shane from Baileigh, it was really a challenge for me. I would also like to congratulate all the other entries and woodworkers on their efforts. 
I tried in my project to keep it pure woodworking, aside from some metal drawer pulls but those were hand made, and to make something in design,form and execution, that would only be best made out of wood not some other material. The log I found was the inspiration and it just sort of "grew" from there. I really had no plan or no plans ...just winged it. This was an experience of "cut and fit" if there ever was one. :laughing: 
Making two chests was my own personal challenge, having 2 of most things and 3 or more of some, it fits my weird personality. They were not exactly the same shape and size either so that added more "cut and fit" parts and pieces. :yes:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Thank you man, saved me some major time


I think you forgot me: Page #5 Post # 429 this very thread
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/b...woodworking-contest-win-1-600-a-50063/index5/


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Cliff said:


> I think you forgot me: Page #5 Post # 429 this very thread
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/b...woodworking-contest-win-1-600-a-50063/index5/


Sorry Cliff! Updated the list, and now since the deadline has passed with no update from Steve, looks like he's out.....didn't want to believe it.

thegrgyle: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-wifes-recipe-box-box-box-entry-build-50683/

johnnie52: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/special-case-my-18x18x18-entry-50721/

woodnthings: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-contest-woodnthings-entry-51174/

bigben: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/maple-strandbeest-rhino-baileigh-contest-entry-50767/

woodworkingkid: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-challeng-build-50861/

GROOVY: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fits-box-box-50493/

Cliff: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/b...woodworking-contest-win-1-600-a-50063/index5/

Hope I didn't miss anyone, but if I did please update this list!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Hang tight guys, let me start the poll.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Boy, we've seen some awesome work! Woodworkers going beyond their comfort zone to outdo themselves. It really has been a treat to see some work approached organically and evolve as things progress, and some work methodically planned to precision out of necessity. Congrats to all the guys who put in a build. Well done!

Thank you also to Baileigh for stirring things up and giving some lucky woodworker some iron! This has been a great contest. We'll look forward to the next one! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you to Baileigh not only for the contest, but for giving me the shove I needed to get back out to the shop and build something I've wanted to try for a long time.

Everyone really out did themselves this go around. From walking thing-a-ma-gigs, to full blown tree trunks turned into beautiful art. Each of the projects are fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

bigben said:


> Sorry Cliff! Updated the list, and now since the deadline has passed with no update from Steve, looks like he's out.....didn't want to believe it.
> 
> thegrgyle: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-wifes-recipe-box-box-box-entry-build-50683/
> 
> ...


 
So is this the final list?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

*Vote for the winner here:*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/vote-winner-baileigh-woodworking-fits-box-contest-here-51243/


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

As it has been said already, I feel it needs repeating. 

Baileigh Industrial really has set a high mark with how they have interacted with this forum. Yes, they are a paid advertiser, but this "competition" has really contributed to this forum. Not only has it made it more entertaining, but has also helped some people to push past their comfort zones, and strive to do something bigger and better. 


I, for one, know I have won already.... Maybe not the "grand prize," but I have won a sense of self satisfaction/pride that I never knew. My wife has a recipe box, that she has already said will be passed down to one of our daughters. I might have gotten to a point where I might have tried this in the future, but this competition pushed me to try sooner. Thank you for that.

My heart does go out to Steve, though, for not making the deadline. He would have definitely been a front runner, with his very unique combination lock box. I can only imagine how he must feel not making the deadline. You are a winner in my book, bud.

Again, Thank you Baileigh for doing this. I really look forward to interacting with you guys in the future.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cliff said:


> The link with some build process
> http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/zydaco/library/The Shop/A box?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Here is a little teaser
> ...


I looked for a build thread, and all I found were links to pictures in Photobucket. Did you build this in the month of April?









 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I, too, want to thank Baileigh for their involvement with the forum. Anyone can buy ads. But Baileigh really did go above and beyond. They've truly inspired and motivated (though I'm still shocked at how few contestant there are. I expected them to come out of the wood works (pun intended). I expected the forum to be absolutely ablaze with entries :huh

Thank you, Baileigh for making us try new and exciting things. Thank you for bringing out to best in our contestants. You know, my original plan for my own entry was a simple wooden safe with a three wheeled combo lock. But when I started to see the caliber of work others were doing I knew that I stood little chance of winning with that. 

So I dug deeper into my creative well, knowing that to beat these guys was going to require imagination and hard work. I knew I'd have to come up with something so devious and fresh that it'll blow every one's minds and at least command serious consideration from the voters. Unfortunately, both life and the clock conspired against my most valiant efforts. But the work you guys were doing actually made my own work way more awesome than I'd imagined it was going to be. You really brought out the best in my shop time. :thumbsup:

I wish the best of luck to each of you who were able to pull it off in time. Each is a winner because each went outside of their comfort zone and pushed the boundaries of their skills and creativity to create something they can - and SHOULD - be very proud of. I know I am proud of all of you.



thegrgyle said:


> My heart does go out to Steve, though, for not making the deadline. He would have definitely been a front runner, with his very unique combination lock box. I can only imagine how he must feel not making the deadline. You are a winner in my book, bud.


That you, man. That means a lot to me. Realizing that, even after all of my efforts, I won't be able to finish in time really took the wind out of my sails and broke my heart. I honestly believe I stood a very good chance coming out on top in the contest.

All of the entries are very good. Creative, involved, inspiring and so on. But mine was completely unique, my own design from start to, well, where I'm at now (which would have been "finish"). The entire locking mechanism works. The box it mates to is pretty cool and, again, unique and original.

I'm still recovering from the sunken heart feeling. The thing is, I wasn't going to compromise and cheapen my project for the sake of taking photos for the contest, as tempting as it was. I could have rigged it to get by. But I have to live with my choices. And the project has to be awesome long after the contest is over. I wasn't going to just throw in four screws and have a rigged up piece of crap. I worked too hard on it just to undermine and cheapen it all at the end.

I'm very proud of what I've designed and will continue to work on it and see it through and maybe add a few extra touches. But for now it'll have to sit aside, as I have to now design and built 8 Arrow of Light awards for my son's Cub Scout pack. And they must be done in time for Saturday's Blue & Gold Dinner. THEN I can finally slow down and tackle the growing honey-do list.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I looked for a build thread, and all I found were links to pictures in Photobucket. Did you build this in the month of April?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall the rules required the project be built in April.

Did I miss something?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cliff said:


> I don't recall the rules required the project be built in April.
> 
> Did I miss something?


Yes, it has to have been built - start to finish - between April 1st and May 1st. In other words, made specifically for this contest and not a previous project. That way everyone has the same span of time to work with.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cliff, you were also supposed to have had a build thread going on here at the site to document progress.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Yes, it has to have been built - start to finish - between April 1st and May 1st. In other words, made specifically for this contest and not a previous project. That way everyone has the same span of time to work with.


It failed to state what you are saying.
The words are 
"*The contests runs from 4-1-13 to 5-1-2013"*
Nowhere is there anything at all that says that the entry must have been produced during that time. There isn't even a hint of that proposition.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Cliff said:


> It failed to state what you are saying.
> The words are
> "*The contests runs from 4-1-13 to 5-1-2013"*
> Nowhere is there anything at all that says that the entry must have been produced during that time. There isn't even a hint of that proposition.


From the first post:

"The Contest:....build something interesting out of wood that will fit in an 18” x 18” x 18” box"

"The Rules:The contests runs from 4-1-13 to 5-1-2013"


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

It sounds like there is room for interpretation of the rules.... Fact is, the forum is voting on this, and they can interpret the rules as they see fit as well.

Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cliff said:


> It failed to state what you are saying.
> The words are
> "*The contests runs from 4-1-13 to 5-1-2013"*
> Nowhere is there anything at all that says that the entry must have been produced during that time. There isn't even a hint of that proposition.


I reread the thread and you are correct. The first post in the thread originally DID seem to suggest that construction child not start until the first April. Remnants of the ambiguity can be seen in the confusion demonstrated in post #31 (by bigben) in this thread. But when Baileigh edited post #1 to reflect the agreed upon rules out apparently got removed.

Or was there a separate thread started by Baileigh before this one, where Baileigh was still fighting out what the official rules will be? Anyway, there was definitely talk earlier that led some of us to believe that to be a requirement. It apparently didn't make it to the final draft.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I reread the thread and you are correct. The first post in the thread originally DID seem to suggest that construction child not start until the first April. Remnants of the ambiguity can be seen in the confusion demonstrated in post #31 (by bigben) in this thread. But when Baileigh edited post #1 to reflect the agreed upon rules out apparently got removed.
> 
> Or was there a separate thread started by Baileigh before this one, where Baileigh was still fighting out what the official rules will be? Anyway, there was definitely talk earlier that led some of us to believe that to be a requirement. It apparently didn't make it to the final draft.


It is a bit overwhelming to conceive that only one person didn't grasp the timeline as a fabrication period. How could it have been meant any other way. There was a requirement of a build thread, which was pretty clear. The timeline puts all contestants in the same boat (so-to-speak). 









 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> It is a bit overwhelming to conceive that only one person didn't grasp the timeline as a fabrication period. How could it have been meant any other way. There was a requirement of a build thread, which was pretty clear. The timeline puts all contestants in the same boat (so-to-speak).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. That's the build thread tie-in.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't realize the contest was going on over here too. My father broke his hip so I've been out of touch. Anyway, here's the entry I submitted at SMC. Built in 30 days by hand, 18th century Chevalet was used to do the marquetry.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang! That is one sweeeeeeet box, Bill. Extremely well done, Sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Bill Wyko said:


> I didn't realize the contest was going on over here too. My father broke his hip so I've been out of touch. Anyway, here's the entry I submitted at SMC. Built in 30 days by hand, 18th century Chevalet was used to do the marquetry.


Beautiful brown nosing! Wow, that is some stunning inlay work. Great job!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now that's woodworking!*



Bill Wyko said:


> I didn't realize the contest was going on over here too. My father broke his hip so I've been out of touch. Anyway, here's the entry I submitted at SMC. Built in 30 days by hand, 18th century Chevalet was used to do the marquetry.


I told them here Bill, if you enter I wasn't going to bother.... just sayin' :laughing:
That's my idea of woodworking at it's best..... no gimicks, no tricks and it can only be made from wood, not other materials, just beatiful wood and workmanship. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Contestant (Apr 14, 2013)

that box is insane...do you have a build thread on smc?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Such an awesome box! Nice that you did it by hand too. You saw Fabian's box. He gave you props for the inlay technique you posted a how-to thread on. Happy to see someone try it out. I think he did you proud!

Bill (woodnthings) the Baileigh logo was part of the requirement on the SMC contest.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> It is a bit overwhelming to conceive that only one person didn't grasp the timeline as a fabrication period.


It is a rule of legal construction and reading that you always credit the legislators for having a competent command of the language and the intellect to be able to say what they mean and to omit what they don't. It is axiomatic that anything not expressly included has been omitted quite deliberately. 

What you did was apply an interpretation and then assume that it must be so, because it made sense to you. 




> How could it have been meant any other way.


 Well that's a distinction between scripture which is almost always given enough wiggle room to apply questions like that about "meaning" and modern laws rules etc ., which should be taken expressly and not interpreted. 

How? By applying the exact words and punctuation and not inferring anything that is not expressly stated, that's how. 






> The timeline puts all contestants in the same boat (so-to-speak).


 No more or less than using the express words of the rules and simply running the time to enter during the period stated. 


Another thing that was not addressed by the rules was any limit or regulation regarding how one cast one's vote either. 

You were free to use any criteria you pleased in your vote preference. So, you were free to vote according to when a project was started, or you could have used the age of the builder, or you could have used a favorite species of wood as your criteria. Hell you could have voted based on the fact that you liked the hat the builder wore in the picture. 
I almost voted based on the age and inexperience of the builder as my criteria thinking it'd be nice to reward a young guy for his effort and budding talents, but I saw insufficient others were thinking like that to make a delta.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Yikes......never had to deal with this curve ball before. I will make sure on any future contests, the rules are a little more clear on dates of projects and such. Sorry for the confusion.

The winner will be voted in by his peers on the forum, so vote accordingly. We will not interfere as the rules are a bit vague.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cliff said:


> It is a rule of legal construction and reading that you always credit the legislators for having a competent command of the language and the intellect to be able to say what they mean and to omit what they don't. It is axiomatic that anything not expressly included has been omitted quite deliberately.
> 
> What you did was apply an interpretation and then assume that it must be so, because it made sense to you.
> 
> ...


You can interpret what I or anyone says anyway you please. What you conjured up in defense of your actions infers the problem is with others, not yourself, and quite frankly it's dribble. You may not have intentionally circumvented what all the other entrants understood as to how the rules should be interpreted. Yes, for a simplistic answer, you provided an interpretation to suit yourself. 

It's always the fault of somebody else, never you. You can't be wrong or make a mistake. Blame it on words used or interpretation, or even punctuation...whatever it takes. We're all grown-ups here. Rejoice...that you won't be sent to your room.:laughing:









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Yikes......never had to deal with this curve ball before. I will make sure on any future contests, the rules are a little more clear on dates of projects and such. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> The winner will be voted in by his peers on the forum, so vote accordingly. We will not interfere as the rules are a bit vague.


IMO, you have nothing to be sorry about. The rules could be considered vague. All but one interpreted them as they were intended. In seeing the dates April 1-May1, represents a timeline for the contest. In the future it may be necessary to state that all projects must be started and completed in that timeline. State specifically any other conditions. Set out the rules in numbered form and word them so that there is no guesswork or misunderstanding.:yes:









 







.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> I didn't realize the contest was going on over here too. My father broke his hip so I've been out of touch. Anyway, here's the entry I submitted at SMC. Built in 30 days by hand, 18th century Chevalet was used to do the marquetry.





woodnthings said:


> I told them here Bill, if you enter I wasn't going to bother.... just sayin' :laughing:
> That's my idea of woodworking at it's best..... no gimicks, no tricks and it can only be made from wood, not other materials, just beatiful wood and workmanship. :thumbsup: bill





Chaincarver Steve said:


> Dang! That is one sweeeeeeet box, Bill. Extremely well done, Sir. :thumbsup:


+1.... I could not have said it any better than that! What is SMC? I would love to see some sort of a build thread for this box... I am in awe!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bill - I seriously wish I lived near you. I'd be buying you beer on a regular basis in exchange for brain-picking time. Your work is incredible!


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Yikes......never had to deal with this curve ball before.


It's not a big deal. My posts are all in response to something Steve said to me and have nothing to do with much of anything else.

But you are right it always pays to be brutally precise with language.
Language its use and its corruption are a peeve of mine. 

Take the devise of an estate or a written agreement (layfolk mistakenly call them contracts) as examples. 

If the drafter misplaces so much as a comma he can get a wildly different result. Recently there was exactly such a dispute between a Canadian utilities servicing company placing utility poles and the utility company. A lousy comma placement meant the difference between literally millions of dollars flowing in one direction or another.

Language is terribly important. We use what we in the business call "Terms of Art." These are words whose meaning are universally understood and never - ever - change. So when an agreement or estate devise is managed by entirely different people even hundreds of years later whose cultural references may be very different from the original creators of the documents - - when it's like that - - the new people know exactly what the creators of the old documents meant. 

Dictionaries and their silly (too often politically motivated) chasing after the most popular usage of words, may come and go, but terms of art are here for the duration.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> +1.... I could not have said it any better than that! What is SMC? I would love to see some sort of a build thread for this box... I am in awe!


His box is quite good. I'm floored at the inlay work


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> You can interpret


Point is I did not interpret. I read the exact language and went with that. 



> What you conjured up in defense of your actions infers the problem is with others, not yourself and quite frankly it's dribble.


,

Well it is with - you. You are the one who invented words and told yourself that they needed to be appended to things. 
Here it's an exercise: Go find the words that tell you when you needed to begin the project. Go ahead. If you can come back with anything at all that informs the reader thusly, I'll hand it to ya . 

I can't understand why you are becoming so worked up over this using nasty language like "dribble" what - - next you'll start calling me vulgarities? 
Come on Lighten up. 



> It's always the fault of somebody else, never you. You can't be wrong or make a mistake. Blame it on words used or interpretation, or even punctuation...whatever it takes. We're all grown-ups here. Rejoice...that you won't be sent to your room.:laughing:


Look at this~!! I couldn't offer a more poignant example of a person over reacting to his own manufactured uproar. 







​ ​


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> What is SMC? I would love to see some sort of a build thread for this box...


Saw Mill Creek. Bill posted his box for the contest there.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Cliff said:


> It's not a big deal. My posts are all in response to something Steve said to me and have nothing to do with much of anything else.
> 
> But you are right it always pays to be brutally precise with language.
> Language its use and its corruption are a peeve of mine.
> ...


Cliff your either a lawyer or a wannabe because your once again twisting words looking for a loop hole to justify your mistake. This isn't my contest but I do have a say as a member not to mention as a mod. The start and stop dates were clear to everyone but you.

Stop trying to justify your mistake and own up to it. Anything less than that is bad for the forum and the contest.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*my two cents here also*

There was never any doubt to me, as to when the "contest" started and ended by the dates set in the rules. A contest to me, means a competition with a start and a finish date or finish line in the case of a race. This wasn't a race so we have a deadline/date for the end time. 
You can't enter a contest in "past tense" it's a build from the start date to the finish date. Some of us have dated photos to prove when they were taken and a build thread to show the progress as the rules also require. The projects were supposed to have a "name" also, not sure if everyone got that part right...I donno?
This was our, the WWT forum's, first Contest as far as I remember and there were bound to be some hitches, but let's not get carried away. The rules were clear to me and I busted my butt to get my "Finished" photos in before Noon on the 1st of May. :yes: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Yikes......never had to deal with this curve ball before. I will make sure on any future contests, the rules are a little more clear on dates of projects and such. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> The winner will be voted in by his peers on the forum, so vote accordingly. We will not interfere as the rules are a bit vague.


As already stated, no need for apologies on your part. The begin and end dates really says it all. Well except for that one and there is always one no matter what situation it is.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> because your once again twisting words looking for a loop hole to justify your mistake.


Nope. Just looking at the exact words and not trying to make them say anything that they don't say. 

It seems that a few people are just plain stubborn and refuse to stop reading things in.

Here let me help you out



> *The Rules:*​
> The contests runs from 4-1-13 to 5-1-2013
> Entries close at 12:00pm CST (high noon!) on 5-1-2013
> The Baileigh woodworking team will pick the finalists
> ...


Now you please read that and find any of the following:
Any statement about when you needed to have built your project. 

Any. Even one will do.

You can't because there isn't one.
Chaincarver Steve thought that the entry date meant that - at first but I think he reread it and concluded that it does not make that statement. 

Only you RRbrown, and Cabinetman are hiding your inability to read plain English behind accusations of dishonesty. 


Hell, you even reduced yourself to nothing but another internet name caller with your insults "lawyer or wannabe."

I knew it would come to this.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

You guys still talking about this? Old news.

So Shane - who's the winner??


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

ctwiggs1 said:


> You guys still talking about this? Old news.
> 
> So Shane - who's the winner??


+1 to dropping the argument. The sponsor has done a very good thing for our community, so please bicker in private instead of clogging this thread up with argument. Baileigh's verdict was that Cliff is in (since he is in the poll). Let's keep it classy guys. I don't want to scare off the chance at future sponsored contests!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ctwiggs1 said:


> You guys still talking about this? Old news.
> 
> So Shane - who's the winner??


Well according to the wording. The poll will last one week.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I wish I would have realized the contest was going on here too. Nothing in the rules said I couldn't submit in 2 different forums.:thumbsup: All in good fun. IMHO we should all be thankful that Baileigh has gone so wide spread across so many woodworking forums to generate this much enthusiasm. Not to mention, they put up a helluva lot of money in prizes. Not often you see such generosity. So from myself and I'm sure many others here, a big thank you for the contests.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the Chevalet used to do the marquetry, it's a 18th century tool for doing production marquetry. An awesome tool to use.


----------

